

Bouncers using Facebook to verify IDs - daegloe
http://www.dailydot.com/news/bouncers-facebook-id/

======
nerdfiles
The computer is being used in so many ways to extend our abilities, I can see
no other possibility than to regard it as part of our extended phenotype. —
Steven Pemberton

<http://www.lukew.com/ff/entry.asp?1386>

